# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Granite Ball Python???

## gafaled

People, I need your opinion. My baby ball python is granite morph?

----------


## joepythons

Is that what you bought it as?

----------


## monk90222

We need some better pics!

----------


## Sputnik

No idea with pics that small....

----------


## Mikkla

Sorry but I dont think thats a granite.

Here is my granite. Do you see the difference?

----------


## gafaled

I saw the differences but I can also see similarity.
I will try upload new pictures.

Thank a lot.

----------


## Ginevive

I don't think that it looks like a granite. If you think that it is, breeding it could prove it out.

----------


## rabernet

The only granite "marker" that I can see is the neck break - however, the side patterns show normal alien heads not the "shotgun" spray of speckling that makes a granite.

----------


## Louis Kirkland

Here's a pic of our Granite.

----------


## gafaled

People, I uploaded new pics... take a look please...




Thak all your comments and helping notes.
Best regards

----------


## rabernet

Take a look at this - it may help you: 

http://www.nextworldexotics.com/hggr.htm

----------


## gafaled

Excellent link!!
Thank you very much

----------


## West Coast Jungle

There sre some snakes that are granite like and some that are true granites. I have both and the granite like one has proven to be genetic but is not a true granite.

Your's looks granite like to me.

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Here is our granite girl

----------


## gafaled

Raul, thank for your answer. The BP Mom is look like your pic.

----------


## Inferno

then it depends on wether it is a recessive, co-dom or dominant strain of granite.


or

it could be a normal sibling

----------


## Dillonjacob01

The granite im getting. Shes wild caught.

----------

